# My 4 lane Afx



## CwpwBone (Aug 8, 2004)

Here it is in its current state I change it alot though.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey Jonah, there you are :thumbsup: 

That's a great looking 4 lane track....


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice looking layout! rr


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Looks great. How big is it?


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Nice layout.SOme challenging turns,and a nice big straightaway to really let 'em rip!!!

Mike


----------



## CwpwBone (Aug 8, 2004)

Thanks guys for the input it is on a 4x8 sheet of plywood. It soon will be 4x12 and will have a lap timing system. Working on seperate power to each lane right now. I love running against my very impressive 3 year old son and always on her game 9 year daughter. This is such a fun family sport. But when my buddies come over we very competive racing. I really enjoy being part of these forums a big thanks TX for hooking me up. I'll post updated pics soon.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

CwpwBone said:


> I really enjoy being part of these forums a big thanks TX for hooking me up.



No problem man......you seemed kinda bummed with that other site not having more HO traffic than it did...so I figured I'd invite you to hang out over here...where we're mostly an HO focused forum...and not only active but FRIENDLY :thumbsup:


----------



## acmost (Dec 20, 2004)

CwpwBone said:


> Here it is in its current state I change it alot though.


That's excellent looking. Congrats.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

I like it! I'm curious as to what the green covering is exactly. What kind of material?


----------



## MCD4x4 (Dec 28, 2004)

I think it's that indoor outdoor carpeting used on the porch or deck.


----------



## CwpwBone (Aug 8, 2004)

The green material is felt I believe I got it ay wal mart.


----------

